# Possible Food Recall Solid Gold



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ALERT


SOLID GOLD LIMITED RECALL


by Robert Jay Russell, Ph.D.,


Coton de Tulear Club of America President, 


www.cotonclub.com
[email protected]


December 14th, 2008. This morning, the CTCA's Rescue Liaison, Maria Whittle, passed on this important alert about a premium dog food used by many Coton de Tulear owners:


Solid Gold Voluntary Recall - Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula


Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula Canned Dog Food 13.2 oz Cans - POP-TOP CANS ONLY WITH A 'USE BY DATE 01/02/2010' located on the bottom of can


A limited production of this Turkey canned food was made with the POP-TOP, and none of the product was distributed in any of the following states: Arizona, California, Nevada, Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Hawaii, or Alaska.


Solid Gold has received several complaints regarding mold found in a batch of 13.2 oz canned Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula, with Pop-Tops. As a precautionary measure, they ask that you return any of this product with the 'Use By Date 01/02/2010'; you will find these numbers on the bottom of the cans.
0A 


13.2 oz Turkey and Ocean Fish Canned Dog Food.
Purple label with a POP -TOP (Pull top) only
Date on bottom of can 01/02/2010
Turkey and Ocean Fish cans without a Pop-Top are not affected.


Dr. Russell comments:


This recall appears on Graigslist on December 12th. We have been unable to confirm this voluntary recall on the Solid Gold website this morning, December 14th. However, we note that this is the second recall attributed to mold involving Solid Gold pet foods this Fall. In October, Solid G old issued the following warning:


Tiny Tots Dog Treat Voluntary Product Withdrawal
October 13, 2008


Due to some instances of mold growth in a single batch of Tiny Tots, we have decided to voluntarily withdraw the entire production run from the market. We would like to assure our customers that there have been no reported serious health effects on dogs that have consumed Tiny Tots from this batch.


If you have a bag of Tiny Tots with a Best Before date of April 2009, please return it to your retail store for a full refund. No other batches of Tiny Tots or any of our other jerky treats are affected.


Solid Gold is committed to producin g the healthiest food, treats, and supplements for your pet. As always, if you have any questions or concerns please contact us at 800-364-4863 or online at <[email protected]>
SOURCE: http://solidgoldhealth.com/news/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good lord! It never ends!

I'm so glad I was forced to homecook for Lady after she had three bouts of HGE. I don't think you can trust any of the commercial pet foods anymore.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I know it is so frustrating 

what do you cook? HGE is very serious and scary  so sorry you went through that


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689737


> I know it is so frustrating
> 
> what do you cook? HGE is very serious and scary  so sorry you went through that[/B]


It turns out Lady's HGE was caused by her pancreas not producing enzymes to digest her food. Bacteria can build up in the intestines. Lady's pancreas is shot.  It stopped producing insulin seven years ago and she became diabetic. I guess the same thing can happen to a dog who has chronic pancreatitis.

Lady also has liver damage from years of seizure medications. I homecook a diet for liver compromised dogs that is made from chicken, rice, cottage cheese and eggs. I have to puree it and add digestive enzymes, but she has done beautifully on it. She is finally starting to gain some weight and no more HGE.

I resisted home cooking for years because I was intimidated about it being nutritionally balanced. I've got all the supplements I need to add to her recipe so I am braver now. I'll have to get bloodwork done in a couple of months and make sure she is getting everything she needs. If I have to tweak it, I may consult Susan Davis. I have heard wonderful things about her.

http://www.askariel.com/


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689736


> Good lord! It never ends!
> I don't think you can trust any of the commercial pet foods anymore.[/B]


AMEN Marj!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for alerting us to this most recent recall!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like she had epi http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2103&aid=331 as i thought hge was to do with bacteria picked up by a dead animal say in back yard they came in contact with and then it is highly contagious? 

My dex had severe pancreatitis and had a plasma transfusion that saved his life so i am real strict as if they get it over and over they can get diabetes or epi - you learn alot when your baby get sick  It was a rough year when he was so sick and his was tied to ibd in small intestines. He cannot tolerate potato but has done well for 2 years thank goodness 

I am afraid of homecooking as we see dr jean dodds and she has a liver cleansing diet she wants me to feed dee dee but i am nervous about homecooking due to supplementation 



QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689744


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689737





> I know it is so frustrating
> 
> what do you cook? HGE is very serious and scary  so sorry you went through that[/B]


It turns out Lady's HGE was caused by her pancreas not producing enzymes to digest her food. Bacteria can build up in the intestines. Lady's pancreas is shot.  It stopped producing insulin seven years ago and she became diabetic. I guess the same thing can happen to a dog who has chronic pancreatitis.

Lady also has liver damage from years of seizure medications. I homecook a diet for liver compromised dogs that is made from chicken, rice, cottage cheese and eggs. I have to puree it and add digestive enzymes, but she has done beautifully on it. She is finally starting to gain some weight and no more HGE.

I resisted home cooking for years because I was intimidated about it being nutritionally balanced. I've got all the supplements I need to add to her recipe so I am braver now. I'll have to get bloodwork done in a couple of months and make sure she is getting everything she needs. If I have to tweak it, I may consult Susan Davis. I have heard wonderful things about her.

http://www.askariel.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689774


> sounds like she had epi http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2103&aid=331 as i thought hge was to do with bacteria picked up by a dead animal say in back yard they came in contact with and then it is highly contagious?
> 
> My dex had severe pancreatitis and had a plasma transfusion that saved his life so i am real strict as if they get it over and over they can get diabetes or epi - you learn alot when your baby get sick  It was a rough year when he was so sick and his was tied to ibd in small intestines. He cannot tolerate potato but has done well for 2 years thank goodness
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689737





> I know it is so frustrating
> 
> what do you cook? HGE is very serious and scary  so sorry you went through that[/B]


It turns out Lady's HGE was caused by her pancreas not producing enzymes to digest her food. Bacteria can build up in the intestines. Lady's pancreas is shot.  It stopped producing insulin seven years ago and she became diabetic. I guess the same thing can happen to a dog who has chronic pancreatitis.

Lady also has liver damage from years of seizure medications. I homecook a diet for liver compromised dogs that is made from chicken, rice, cottage cheese and eggs. I have to puree it and add digestive enzymes, but she has done beautifully on it. She is finally starting to gain some weight and no more HGE.

I resisted home cooking for years because I was intimidated about it being nutritionally balanced. I've got all the supplements I need to add to her recipe so I am braver now. I'll have to get bloodwork done in a couple of months and make sure she is getting everything she needs. If I have to tweak it, I may consult Susan Davis. I have heard wonderful things about her.

http://www.askariel.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are many things that can cause HGE, bacteria, food allergies, even Addisons Disease. I've never heard of it being contagious, though. It's terrifying. They go downhill so quickly. I almost lost Lady the last time.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/hemorrhagic-g...-hge/page1.aspx

I was terrified of home cooking, too, but since I have been forced into it, I feel much better. As long as you follow a recipe prepared by a nutritionist and add the necessary supplements, I think it's okay. They recommend you get bloodwork done after six months to make sure they are getting all the nutrients they need. I've only been doing it for three months so we shall see. I am just amazed at well Lady is doing, though. She had lost a lot of weight in the past year and was passing undigested food, but I didn't put everything together until the HGE. She has so many health issues, it can be challenging to figure out what is causing her symptoms.

I have heard wonderful things about Dr. Dodds liver cleansing diet. Lady isn't able to have that because it has white potato, though. Too high on the glycemic index for a diabetic. Dr. Dodds might be able to tweak it for Lady, though. As I say, if this diet isn't 100% right, I am going to consult a nutritionist after I get her bloodwork done.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Good for you -- I would not do the potatos as my demi and dex vomit on potato so was going to do diet without that if i do it - just too fearful still so i read a ton on nutrition to try to learn more before moving forward with it. I heard honest kitchen is good so have been reading more about that one too. I really like jean - she does bloodwork on all of my dogs and she is a very caring person and emails me back whenever i ask her a question no matter where in the world she is at the time and that is a passionate person about what they do i believe as I do not know many professionals in vet medicine that would do that and why i am also impressed by dr jaimie as she donates her free time to help all of us as well  that is a rare find i believe


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I was nervous about home cooking too, but I've been doing it for 4 months now, and everything is just fine. My Nikki just had bloodwork done and everything came back normal!! Hooray!! My vet uses the www.balanceIT.com formulas customized for Nikki. 

Anyone can use the BalanceIT.com site to get recipes and their supplement, providing there are no major health problems with your dog.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689791


> Good for you -- I would not do the potatos as my demi and dex vomit on potato so was going to do diet without that if i do it - just too fearful still so i read a ton on nutrition to try to learn more before moving forward with it. I heard honest kitchen is good so have been reading more about that one too. I really like jean - she does bloodwork on all of my dogs and she is a very caring person and emails me back whenever i ask her a question no matter where in the world she is at the time and that is a passionate person about what they do i believe as I do not know many professionals in vet medicine that would do that and why i am also impressed by dr jaimie as she donates her free time to help all of us as well  that is a rare find i believe[/B]


I bet Dr. Dodds could tweak the recipe for you and omit the potatoes. 

I am so jealous that you are close to Dr. Dodds! She is my idol. :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 15 2008, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689808


> I was nervous about home cooking too, but I've been doing it for 4 months now, and everything is just fine. My Nikki just had bloodwork done and everything came back normal!! Hooray!! My vet uses the www.balanceIT.com formulas customized for Nikki.
> 
> Anyone can use the BalanceIT.com site to get recipes and their supplement, providing there are no major health problems with your dog.[/B]


Ah, for a dog with no health issues!  

I looked at that website, but the powder you add is pretty pricey, isn't it? It seems like it would be cheaper long term to consult a nutritonist (about $75) and buy the supplements she recommends yourself.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've been home cooking for a year now and Stuart's bloodwork is totally normal! I talked to Jean Dodds about how I tweaked her recipe by dropping the white potatoes (keeping only the sweet potatoes - not yams) and added green beans and carrots. She thought that was fine. I dropped the white potatoes since they are prone to getting mold in warehouses.

I used to add supplements to the food when I make a batch, but now I add a multivitamin and supplements to each meal for Stuart (Animal Essentials multi, a human B vitamin complex that includes PABA, inositol and choline, human milk thistle and kelp).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689820


> I've been home cooking for a year now and Stuart's bloodwork is totally normal! I talked to Jean Dodds about how I tweaked her recipe by dropping the white potatoes (keeping only the sweet potatoes - not yams) and added green beans and carrots. She thought that was fine. I dropped the white potatoes since they are prone to getting mold in warehouses.
> 
> I used to add supplements to the food when I make a batch, but now I add a multivitamin and supplements to each meal for Stuart (Animal Essentials multi, a human B vitamin complex that includes PABA, inositol and choline, human milk thistle and kelp).[/B]


That's great to know that you can drop the white potatoes! Lady has food allergies so I know she won't be able to stay on this diet forever. It also looks like it can be made ahead a little easier. Lady's has to be made fresh every three days. It makes such a mess, especially since I have to drag the blender out to puree the rice. Sweet potatoes would be much easier. Do you add bone meal or give a Tums? I don't see the calcium in the recipe. Am I missing something?

The Animal Essentials line is wonderful, isn't it? Do they make kelp? I've been using Solid Gold Seameal, but now I am nervous because of the recall.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Marj - The Animal Essentials multi has calcium in it (http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ani...ent/148038.aspx). Just to be on the safe side, about every other batch I add some bone meal to the whole batch before freezing. And I add oil too - rotate between olive oil and cod liver oil that also has vitamin A and D in it. 

I forgot to mentiont that I also add the Animal Essentials Enzymes and Probiotics to each meal. I love their products.....for Kelp we use the Wholistic Sea Blend granules - its the only one I could find with 2 types of kelp. And on occassion (maybe weekly) I will add a little green foods supplement to a meal, which includes alfalfa, chlorella, etc.....I use Green Vibrance from Whole Foods.

Dr. Dodds is the best, she is so warm and caring and it is a real pleasure to go visti her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689829


> Marj - The Animal Essentials multi has calcium in it (http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ani...ent/148038.aspx). Just to be on the safe side, about every other batch I add some bone meal to the whole batch before freezing. And I add oil too - rotate between olive oil and cod liver oil that also has vitamin A and D in it.
> 
> I forgot to mentiont that I also add the Animal Essentials Enzymes and Probiotics to each meal. I love their products.....for Kelp we use the Wholistic Sea Blend granules - its the only one I could find with 2 types of kelp. And on occassion (maybe weekly) I will add a little green foods supplement to a meal, which includes alfalfa, chlorella, etc.....I use Green Vibrance from Whole Foods.
> 
> Dr. Dodds is the best, she is so warm and caring and it is a real pleasure to go visti her.[/B]


That's good to know about the AE mulitvitamin. I may have to order it. I also use their Enzymes and Probiotics. They have fabulous products.

Lady's recipe calls for canola oil. I know olive oil is really good for you. I am too nervous to make substitutions, though! 

You are so lucky to live close to Dr. Dodds!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689816


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689791





> Good for you -- I would not do the potatos as my demi and dex vomit on potato so was going to do diet without that if i do it - just too fearful still so i read a ton on nutrition to try to learn more before moving forward with it. I heard honest kitchen is good so have been reading more about that one too. I really like jean - she does bloodwork on all of my dogs and she is a very caring person and emails me back whenever i ask her a question no matter where in the world she is at the time and that is a passionate person about what they do i believe as I do not know many professionals in vet medicine that would do that and why i am also impressed by dr jaimie as she donates her free time to help all of us as well  that is a rare find i believe[/B]


I bet Dr. Dodds could tweak the recipe for you and omit the potatoes. 

I am so jealous that you are close to Dr. Dodds! She is my idol. :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 15 2008, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689808


> I was nervous about home cooking too, but I've been doing it for 4 months now, and everything is just fine. My Nikki just had bloodwork done and everything came back normal!! Hooray!! My vet uses the www.balanceIT.com formulas customized for Nikki.
> 
> Anyone can use the BalanceIT.com site to get recipes and their supplement, providing there are no major health problems with your dog.[/B]


Ah, for a dog with no health issues!  

I looked at that website, but the powder you add is pretty pricey, isn't it? It seems like it would be cheaper long term to consult a nutritonist (about $75) and buy the supplements she recommends yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes I think that it might be cheaper to consult a nutritionist. The BalanceIT is easy for people wanting to start out home cooking on their own right away. I don't use their supplements. My vet uses their software but prescribes organic whole grains, and human supplements etc.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Marj,

If you use canola oil, try to get organic, as regular canola is genetically modified. I'm not a fan of canola oil, but I used a recipe for a couple of months that had several tablespoons of canola oil in it. So I cheated a little and substituted one tablespoon of hemp oil, or coconut oil, or olive oil for one tablespoon of canola. That recipe called for pureed brown rice, and it was a complete mess, yuk. 

I asked the vet for something easier that doesn't have to be pureed. The vet came up with a new rotating formula customized for Nikki.

Rotating Diet

Proteins, pick one

ground local grass feed lean beef (I buy at a local farm/ranch)
organic chicken, mix of white and dark
scrambled organic free range eggs

(I will have a fish recipe done next time, too.)

Carbs, pick one

Organic whole wheat pasta
Organic brown rice 
Organic sweet potato

Veggies, mixed - organic, all, except onions. I usually use frozen artichoke hearts (great for the liver) broccoli, zucchini, green beans, or carrots. 

Fruit - organic, all, except raisins/grapes. I usually use apples, bananas, or watermelon 

Supplements:
Multivitamin
Calcium carbonate or bone meal
Choline

Organic sunflower oil
Salt substitute
Salt, iodized, or sea salt and kelp.


 :back2topic: 


Anyway, I too am afraid of commercial dog food, and any food from China. When I contacted Castor and Pollux and Natura Pet (Innova, Cal. Natural, etc.) they told me that some of their ingredients come from China. Both companies claim to have strict quality control standards, etc., and I believe them, but I'm still afraid to feed Nikki anything that might make her sick. I know home cooking isn't easy or perfect, but it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the tip about canola oil. Gesh, there is so much to learn about homecooking!

Pureeing brown rice is a disaster, isn't it? It's like wallpaper paste when it's dried. It's good for dogs with liver disease, though. And Lady has to have it pureed or the grains come out exactly the same way they went in because her pancreas is shot, too. Lady has so many health issues. It can be overwelming to try to feed her.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Can you use oatmeal as a carb source? Thats about the only grain I like because its high in protein and also excellent at pulling toxins through their system. Stuart LOVES plain, old fashioned oatmeal, he acts like its meat!

I imagine the pasta and rice are in it because they're fortified with b-vitamins, but I am not fond of either of them, they don't seem to have much nutritional value, at least to my untrained eye.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I called Solid Gold and they confirmed that this is a legitimate voluntary recall and that the details that dwerten posted are in fact correct - not that I doubted you - but my neighbor has a coton and I think that's what she feeds her so I wanted to double check before I gave her the info. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689885


> Can you use oatmeal as a carb source? Thats about the only grain I like because its high in protein and also excellent at pulling toxins through their system. Stuart LOVES plain, old fashioned oatmeal, he acts like its meat!
> 
> I imagine the pasta and rice are in it because they're fortified with b-vitamins, but I am not fond of either of them, they don't seem to have much nutritional value, at least to my untrained eye.[/B]


Oatmeal is great for diabetic and liver compromised dogs so I probably could. I am reluctant to make substitutions to this recipe, though. I'm still a newbie at homecooking and nervous. 

Brown rice actually has lots of nutritional value. It's the processing to make it more appealing (white rice) that removes the outer hull with all the vitamins.

Lady was on a bland chicken and rice diet because of her HGE attacks. I stuck with a recipe using the same ingredients when I committed to home cooking. As I said, I am going to get more bloodwork done in a few months and see where she is. At that point I might consult either Dr. Dodds or Susan Davis. I think I'll need a recipe that allows for rotation of protein and carb sources because of Lady's allergies. I have to go easy on the veggies, too. Lady was eating vegetarian kibble when she had her HGE attacks.

Thanks for the recommendation for Animal Essentials vitamins. I just ordered some. I'd been using an infant multivitamin drop as Dr. Dodds used to suggest. I'm sure that information may be outdated. I think I'll still add the bone meal my recipe calls for, though. I hope that doesn't mess Lady up. I know the calcium to phosphorus ratio is so critical. Have I mentioned how nervous I still am about homecooking?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689885


> Can you use oatmeal as a carb source? Thats about the only grain I like because its high in protein and also excellent at pulling toxins through their system. Stuart LOVES plain, old fashioned oatmeal, he acts like its meat!
> 
> I imagine the pasta and rice are in it because they're fortified with b-vitamins, but I am not fond of either of them, they don't seem to have much nutritional value, at least to my untrained eye.[/B]



Good tip about the oatmeal. I love it, and have tons of it around. I will definitely substitute it for the rice and pasta. The whole wheat pasta and brown rice do have nutritional value, but oatmeal has more cleansing value. We don't eat any processed grains or white potatoes around here, so there's no worry there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689892


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689885





> Can you use oatmeal as a carb source? Thats about the only grain I like because its high in protein and also excellent at pulling toxins through their system. Stuart LOVES plain, old fashioned oatmeal, he acts like its meat!
> 
> I imagine the pasta and rice are in it because they're fortified with b-vitamins, but I am not fond of either of them, they don't seem to have much nutritional value, at least to my untrained eye.[/B]


Oatmeal is great for diabetic and liver compromised dogs so I probably could. I am reluctant to make substitutions to this recipe, though. I'm still a newbie at homecooking and nervous.  

Brown rice actually has lots of nutritional value. It's the processing to make it more appealing (white rice) that removes the outer hull with all the vitamins.

Lady was on a bland chicken and rice diet because of her HGE attacks. I stuck with a recipe using the same ingredients when I committed to home cooking. As I said, I am going to get more bloodwork done in a few months and see where she is. At that point I might consult either Dr. Dodds or Susan Davis. I think I'll need a recipe that allows for rotation of protein and carb sources because of Lady's allergies. I have to go easy on the veggies, too. Lady was eating vegetarian kibble when she had her HGE attacks.

Thanks for the recommendation for Animal Essentials vitamins. I just ordered some. I'd been using an infant multivitamin drop as Dr. Dodds used to suggest. I'm sure that information may be outdated. I think I'll still add the bone meal my recipe calls for, though. I hope that doesn't mess Lady up. I know the calcium to phosphorus ratio is so critical. Have I mentioned how nervous I still am about homecooking?  



[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm no expert but I think that you can try and substitute the oats and see how it works out. Or you might want to look at buying brown rice hot cereal in the health food store. It is pureed brown rice only, and when you cook it, it turns into absolute mush. No puree necessary.

It is nerve-wracking but think of it this way: there is no perfection in nutrition 100% of the time, even when we think there is. 

It'll be ok.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I agree. I was super nervous at first about the home cooking until speaking with Dr. Dodds about it in January. We don't eat processed foods at our house either, and Stuart eats bites of just about everything we eat. The only thing we've found that he doesn't like is bananas. I will say he seems to be thriving and his breeder is constantly commenting on what a great job I do with his coat. It must be the diet because I am a horrible groomer!

Dr. Dodds did originally recommend an infant multivitamin - but they don't have any calcium in them! And I could never find one that wasn't flavored and I hate syringing the dogs to get it in them so I switched. I looked at Dr. Harvey's multi-vitamin but they wouldn't tell me how much of each vitamin is in a serving size. I trust the Animal Essentials.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, Tami and Suzan!

I don't know why I am so nervous. Lady is doing great with homecooking. She is gaining weight and her coat looks great which is wonderful for a thirteen year old dog with as many health problems as she has.

Pureeing brown rice every three days is the ultimate gesture of love IMO. I might try substituting oatmeal next time. It's gluten free, too, isn't it? Lady has allergies.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for checking as i just picked up off my dog health group and was rushing to work so i am glad you did that and why i said possible  what a team we all are for these babies -- it is great  

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689887


> I called Solid Gold and they confirmed that this is a legitimate voluntary recall and that the details that dwerten posted are in fact correct - not that I doubted you - but my neighbor has a coton and I think that's what she feeds her so I wanted to double check before I gave her the info. Thanks!!![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

good to know -- I do not think i can use kelp for dd though as she is hypothyroid and kelp is high in iodine and would mess with her thyroid. I also was nervous about baby multivitamin as dd cannot take any liquids - she is a taz big time. I end up wearing it  I was going to do the sweet potatos for dd. I am so nervous to home cook but so sick of all these recalls 


QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689820


> I've been home cooking for a year now and Stuart's bloodwork is totally normal! I talked to Jean Dodds about how I tweaked her recipe by dropping the white potatoes (keeping only the sweet potatoes - not yams) and added green beans and carrots. She thought that was fine. I dropped the white potatoes since they are prone to getting mold in warehouses.
> 
> I used to add supplements to the food when I make a batch, but now I add a multivitamin and supplements to each meal for Stuart (Animal Essentials multi, a human B vitamin complex that includes PABA, inositol and choline, human milk thistle and kelp).[/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I caught the "possible" in your title - that's the only reason I called.  I was afraid I hadn't worded my reply correctly and that it would come across as I if was questioning your post - which I wasn't. Thanks.

Linda

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690173


> Thanks for checking as i just picked up off my dog health group and was rushing to work so i am glad you did that and why i said possible  what a team we all are for these babies -- it is great
> 
> QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689887





> I called Solid Gold and they confirmed that this is a legitimate voluntary recall and that the details that dwerten posted are in fact correct - not that I doubted you - but my neighbor has a coton and I think that's what she feeds her so I wanted to double check before I gave her the info. Thanks!!![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

absolutely deb, do not use kelp for dd.  its really easy to home cook.....i do a big batch that lasts a couple of weeks.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 15 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690175


> good to know -- I do not think i can use kelp for dd though as she is hypothyroid and kelp is high in iodine and would mess with her thyroid. I also was nervous about baby multivitamin as dd cannot take any liquids - she is a taz big time. I end up wearing it  I was going to do the sweet potatos for dd. I am so nervous to home cook but so sick of all these recalls
> 
> 
> QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 15 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689820





> I've been home cooking for a year now and Stuart's bloodwork is totally normal! I talked to Jean Dodds about how I tweaked her recipe by dropping the white potatoes (keeping only the sweet potatoes - not yams) and added green beans and carrots. She thought that was fine. I dropped the white potatoes since they are prone to getting mold in warehouses.
> 
> I used to add supplements to the food when I make a batch, but now I add a multivitamin and supplements to each meal for Stuart (Animal Essentials multi, a human B vitamin complex that includes PABA, inositol and choline, human milk thistle and kelp).[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i need to just go for it -- I analyze everything to death before i move forward -- analysis paralysis


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 16 2008, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690234


> i need to just go for it -- I analyze everything to death before i move forward -- analysis paralysis [/B]


I know exactly how you feel. I think the only reason I finally took the plunge was that I had run out of commercial foods Lady could eat. And here I am three months later, still worrying if I'm doing it right.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah it is rough when you have a sick one  I have been through the ringer myself -- hypothyroid, atopic dermatitis, mvd, ibd, pancreatitis, periodontal disease -- scared to go to the vet for fear they will find something else  I try my best but these are my first dogs so I have been baptized by fire for sure


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the recall info. I keep Solid Gold on hand in case of emergencies where I might not be able to cook, so this is good to know.

I agree 100% about home cooking. Susie & Sadie have been on a home cooked diet for 4 years, and I can't say enough good things about it! Their teeth and gums are in great condition and their blood panels are always excellent. I am so thankful I was doing home cooking for them during the dog food recall nightmare.


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689913


> Pureeing brown rice every three days is the ultimate gesture of love IMO. I might try substituting oatmeal next time. It's gluten free, too, isn't it? Lady has allergies.[/B]


Marj, I applaud the effort you put in to home cook for Lady. Pureeing brown rice sounds like a nightmare! This is just a thought - could you grind the rice before it's cooked? That might be less messy than pureeing it afterward. I do this when I occasionally give spelt, which they don't seem to fully digest otherwise. I use a coffee grinder that I use for grinding flax seeds. 

Also, oats do contain gluten, but I've been able to find some that are gluten-free. If you can't find it in the store, you can order it here:http://www.bobsredmill.com/product.php?pro...=123&page=1

Quinoa is another grain I use quite often, and it's gluten-free. It's also the only grain (as far as I know) that's a complete protein.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 16 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690410


> Thank you so much for the recall info. I keep Solid Gold on hand in case of emergencies where I might not be able to cook, so this is good to know.
> 
> I agree 100% about home cooking. Susie & Sadie have been on a home cooked diet for 4 years, and I can't say enough good things about it! Their teeth and gums are in great condition and their blood panels are always excellent. I am so thankful I was doing home cooking for them during the dog food recall nightmare.
> 
> ...





> Pureeing brown rice every three days is the ultimate gesture of love IMO. I might try substituting oatmeal next time. It's gluten free, too, isn't it? Lady has allergies.[/B]


Marj, I applaud the effort you put in to home cook for Lady. Pureeing brown rice sounds like a nightmare! This is just a thought - could you grind the rice before it's cooked? That might be less messy than pureeing it afterward. I do this when I occasionally give spelt, which they don't seem to fully digest otherwise. I use a coffee grinder that I use for grinding flax seeds. 

Also, oats do contain gluten, but I've been able to find some that are gluten-free. If you can't find it in the store, you can order it here:http://www.bobsredmill.com/product.php?pro...=123&page=1

Quinoa is another grain I use quite often, and it's gluten-free. It's also the only grain (as far as I know) that's a complete protein.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the suggestions! I will probably stick with the rice. I'm getting used to pureeing it. As long as I rinse the blender pitcher immediately in hot water, I mean even before I pour the rice into the mxing bowl, it isn't too bad. 

I just wish I didn't have to do it every three days! The recipe has cottage cheese in it so it can't be frozen.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Regarding the rice goop, I use a mini food processor to puree the rice. I tried a blender but it was worse. I use this great little grinder and you have to do a little bit at a time, but it works great. I have found that if you puree the rice with veggies or something other than just the rice, it works better. Or you could try this: Bob's Red Mill Brown Rice Cereal

Or you could puree a whole bunch of rice and freeze it in baggies.....


Nikki's teeth and gums are perfect and do not require any cleaning. She has no skin problems either. I really like home cooking for her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the trick is to put about 3/4 cup of water in the blender before I add the rice. Any less and it is HORRIBLE!

I have a little chopper, but it really didn't puree it. I found it really has to be mush for her to digest it.

I like your idea of making up a bunch ahead of time and freezing it. I do that with the chicken (I use the mini chopper for that). It would make it easier.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, I finally read this whole thread. Love how organized you ladies have become with your home cooking. Since Shoni isn't on a special diet I'm not doing it, but like the idea of having home cooked organic meals frozen for variety. I'm all about variety in dog food. I just feel there is no way a dog will get everything they need on a steady diet of any food. Also like the fact that with feeding a variety there isn't that need to gradually introduce something new.

Shoni will eat a little of Solid Gold canned food in the gold can. It isn't the pop-top cans. It is the "Hund-N-FLOCKEN" Lamb, Brown Rice and Carrots. Is that one O.K.?

What he has been eating the most of for several months is Karma dry. It is organic and from the same company as Innova. They have a statement that says the rice protein in it does not come from China and is 100% O.K. But like you have said---what can you believe about dog food these days. :huh: I do always add Missing Link Plus and a probiotic to everything and give him yogurt and/or cottage cheese every day.

I used to cook for Frosty and the formula I used I've tried on Shoni and he doesn't like it, so I would like to come up with one he will eat. It just needs to be complete since he isn't allergic or anything. I do prefer poultry protein since he is MVD.


----------

